# Trey/Phish tones from the Axe-Fx II - FW18.03



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

Got around to updating my main "Trey A" patch for the FW18.03 release and did a clip to go along with it.

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/trey-a-fw1803[/soundcloud]

My Canadian Axe-Fx sportin' brothers and sisters can grab the patch here: http://axechange.fractalaudio.com/detail.php?preset=3168


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a nice smooth tone and nice playing.

I have no idea how closely it relpicates the tone you're going for as I haven't really listened to much of his work.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well done. 

I'm always been impressed to see your 6k+ posts and bring down in California. 

Off topic but what brought you to hang so much in a canadian forum? I'm curious. Always a pleasure to read your comments and posts. Good playing. .


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

sambonee said:


> I'm always been impressed to see your 6k+ posts and bring down in California.
> 
> Off topic but what brought you to hang so much in a canadian forum? I'm curious. Always a pleasure to read your comments and posts. Good playing. .


I'm actually Canadian. I relocated to California just a little over two years ago. GC was a habit by then and, honestly, I prefer it to TGP.


----------

